# Peppertree by the Sea, N. Myrtle Beach, SC, 2BR, 8/3/14 - 8/10/14, $700



## somerville (Jul 23, 2014)

Unit 604 is a top floor, 2 bedroom unit at Peppertree by the Sea, N. Myrtle Beach, and overlooks the beach.  This rental is for Week 31 and is a Sunday to Sunday rental.  Sleeps 6.  $700 for the week.  Contact me via e-mail or PM.


----------



## ChuckW (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi, 

We would be interested in your condo.  Please let me know if it's still available.

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## somerville (Jul 24, 2014)

Still available.  Above poster (ChuckW) changed mind.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 25, 2014)

Just in case someone is interested and doesn't know anything about Peppertree by the Sea.  I used to own a Week at the Resort.  It was one of my favorites.  Great wide beach; covered pool; and I preferred the N Myrtle Beach location.

George


----------



## TIMESHARE-HO (Jul 26, 2014)

*Peppertree by the sea- aug 3*

SENT PM TO U YESTDY... IS IT AVAIL? DOES IT HV USE OF ANY AMENITIES LIKE LAZY RIVER? 
 THX..  904-403-7019 OR jillmazz222@yahoo.com


----------



## somerville (Jul 27, 2014)

Still available.


----------



## natashateach (Jul 31, 2014)

*still available?*

Please contact me at stevengroy@gmail.com


----------

